# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  В России один из минимальных уровней мошенничества

## CyberWriter

Компания Visa опубликовала данные статистики по мошенничеству с платёжным картам в России. В частности, компания указала, что в первой половине 2014 году уровень мошенничества в нашей стране снизился до 4 коп. на 1 тыс. руб., а во втором квартале он вообще был 3 коп. на 1 тыс. руб. В прошлом году этот уровень составлял в России 5 коп. на 1 тыс. руб. и был при этом также одним из наиболее низких по всему миру. Сейчас же общемировой уровень мошенничества остался примерно таким же, а в России ситуация ещё улучшилась.
Собственно, компания Visa считает уровень мошенничества по тем транзакциям, которые были опротестованы пользователями карт и признаны мошенническими. При этом не всегда пользователи понесли потери - часть транзакций была при этом остановлена и деньги были возвращены, а часть - возместили банки-эквайеры из своих средств.
Российское улучшение ситуации по мнению экспертов Visa связано с переходом на чиповые EMV-карты и отказ от магнитной полосы. В российских банках доля карт с поддержкой технологии EMV на текущий момент составляет 70%, в то время как по миру только 30% карт снабжено чипом с поддержкой EMV. То есть в России оказался один из наиболее высоких уровней использования EMV-карт - связано это в том числе и с тем, что в требованиях Центробанка для банков есть запрет на выпуск новых карт без чипа с лета 2015 года. "Мы отмечаем, что при уровне проникновения EMV в 50% количество мошеннических операций резко падает," - пояснил Олег Скородумов, глава департамента управления рисками российского представительства Visa.
В то же время сейчас активно развиваются технологии электронных платежей, которые не требуют физического использования карт. В частности, такие технологии используются в мобильной и интернет-торговле. Сейчас оборот таких транзакций не очень большой каждый седьмой рубль по картам Visa связан с электронной коммерцией, но Visa уже активно совершенствует технологии защиты электронных платежей, чтобы сделать их не только безопасными, но и удобными для повседневного использования. Это может изменить отношение пользователей к удобству и безопасности электронных магазинов и увеличить долю чисто электронных транзакций.
Одной из технологий, которая специально разрабатывалась для упрощения безопасных транзакций является токенизация. Она позволяет сгенерировать специальный номер - токен, очень похожий на номер платежной карты. Однако токен можно использовать только при определённых ограничениях. Например, транзакции будут приниматься только с конкретного устройства или только в определённом магазине. Если токен попытаются использовать на другом оборудовании или в неправильном месте, то транзакция будет заблокирована. Это усложняет для хакеров проведение мошеннических транзакций с использованием токена. В 2015 году компания Visa рассчитывает начать развитие технологии токенизации в том числе и в России. Собственно, уже сейчас российские магазины, операторы мобильной связи и банки могут внедрять у себя технологию токенизации, чтобы не заботится о соблюдении требований PSI DSS.
Впрочем, сейчас технология токенизации, разработанная компанией Visa, используется в том числе в составе платежной системы Apple Pay - там токены привязаны к устройству и с другого устройства просто не будут приняты. Сейчас в России Apple Pay не доступна - производитель устройств прорабатывает юридическую возможность использования этой технологии в российских реалиях. Тем не менее, Россия стоит во второй волне распространения этой технологии по миру, то есть вполне возможно, что доступна она станет для российских банков уже в следующем году. Впрочем, если iPhone 6 привязан к платежной карте, выпущенной в американском банке, то пользоваться этой технологией можно в том числе и в России уже сейчас.
Ещё одной технологий, которая предлагает компания Visa для российских пользователей, является система верификации электронных платежей Visa Checkout. Это технология, которая представляет собой JavaScript-код, который устанавливается на сайт магазина или в мобильное приложение и позволяет проверять корректность транзакций. Кроме того, сервис позволяет магазину сохранять о клиенте дополнительные сведения, такие как адрес доставки, и выполнять платежи нажатием одной клавиши без перехода посетителя на сайт платежной системы. Со следующего года в нём планируется использовать токенизацию, но и без неё только за счёт проверки окружения браузера, из которого происходит оплата, система позволяет выявить и остановить мошеннические транзакции. Технологически данная защита очень похожа на технологию Trusteer для систем интернет-банкинга, но только использовать её можно в том числе и с интернет-магазинами. Таким образом, основным развитием платежной системы Visa направлено в сторону удобства безопасных платежей.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## a.alona

Правильнее было бы сделать анализ привязавшись к количеству операций в интернете с платежными картами.

----------

